# 59 Ford 871 select-o-speed



## Kyle Shottenkirk (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi all new to the forum here! Well new to vintage tractors too and could use some help and advice from the knowledgeable. I recently acquired a 59 801 (871) for near nothing fresh out of a horse barn. How could I say no lol. I was told along the lines the transmission was smoked or possibly the differential was locked up. In order to load it onto a trailer I was able to ski it up on some snow with a winch. Getting it unloaded I decided to try and manually change gears and see if I could get it to free wheel. I pulled the top plate and hand turned the spool to see if I could get a neutral. No luck but I think I screwed myself in doing so and spun the shift shaft past the cable index and I don’t think I got it misaligned with the shifter. Still no freewheeling off the trailer so I think the rear end is pretty damaged. Any technical info for the tractor would be greatly appreciated! Side note if anyone desires to have the front loader they can pick it up for free. I have no use for it and it’s not in the best shape. Does have original data tag from Wagner manufacturing. Located in northern Colorado.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Kyle Shottenkirk said:


> View attachment 65157
> Hi all new to the forum here! Well new to vintage tractors too and could use some help and advice from the knowledgeable. I recently acquired a 59 801 (871) for near nothing fresh out of a horse barn. How could I say no lol.


Welcome to the forum. Can't help you but there are a few of these units here on the forum. Someone in the Ford section should be able to help you out. I'll move you post there to hopefully get more traction.


----------



## Kyle Shottenkirk (Nov 29, 2020)

Appreciate it. Realized as soon as I hit post.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I have no pictures to post, but on the left side cover, about where the PTO shift lever would be on a gear drive tractor, there is a shaft protruding slightly. It has a lock tab secured with a bolt. Remove the bolt and the tab. If you rotate the shaft a quarter turn or so it will unlock the internal drive and the tractor will roll. 

As for repairs on the SOS transmission, I can't help you.


----------



## Kyle Shottenkirk (Nov 29, 2020)

“]I have no pictures to post, but on the left side cover, about where the PTO shift lever would be on a gear drive tractor, “

Would this be the cover your referring to?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes. Remove the bolt and tab, then turn the shaft with a wrench. Will only go one way. Once done you can push/tow the tractor without damage.


----------



## Kyle Shottenkirk (Nov 29, 2020)

Awesome your a lifesaver! Wish I would have known prior to dragging it


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 
Have had an 850 Ford for many years and like the tractor. As I understand it from research in the past, if your trans. is toast they are expensive to repair. As I recall you'd be better off to find a good used one or possibly switch to manual trans. I don't remember what is involved in that though. 
Good luck with your project and let us know how you are getting along.


----------

